# Adult Female Colbalt blue



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Still available, thought I'd pop it in here.......... 

Adult female colbalt blue Tarantula for sale.
Approx 5 inch leg span, very vibrant blue in light, eating and webbing well. Comes complete with 18 x 12 x 12 inch glass tank with adapted spider proof lid  (will not sell without tank unless you come and remove her from it yourself)
This is known to be an aggressive and fast species of tarantula so experienced keepers only please.

Looking for £40 or swap for w.h.y ?
Chesterfield, Derbyshire area.

Pics are in this thread..lol :
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rept...ted/37055-adult-female-h-lividum-colbalt.html


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry not after the T, I'd love it but your too far and I'm not that confident.
I just wanted to know whats a W.H.Y? I've seen it before but have know idea.
Cheers.


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

W H Y = What Have You [ to swap ] :smile:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

robglobe said:


> W H Y = What Have You [ to swap ] :smile:


Oh, Ta:beer8:


----------



## JamesBeardsley (Jun 25, 2007)

AMAZING!!!!!!! IM REALLY INTERESTED, WHAT HAVE YOU GOT IN THE VIV WITH IT?:d:d:d:d


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

She's on peat/Compost as substrate (cheap wilco's one without any added nutrients) a water bowl and cork bark. Oh and she's got a couple of small rocks in with her now


----------



## JamesBeardsley (Jun 25, 2007)

kwl kwl well i've got a savannah monitor, if you want we can swap? Thanks  Btw it's a female sav lol


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

£40 is waaay over priced... Adult females sell for £20 these days


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Becky said:


> £40 is waaay over priced... Adult females sell for £20 these days


the price includes her glass tank!


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

JamesBeardsley said:


> kwl kwl well i've got a savannah monitor, if you want we can swap? Thanks  Btw it's a female sav lol


lol i've already got 3! not enough room for another sorry or I would have


----------



## JamesBeardsley (Jun 25, 2007)

erm ok then fair enuff, might still b able 2 take it off you though


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok Just get back to me if you want her


----------



## JamesBeardsley (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok then i think i could manage £30, if u reli need 2 get rid of her


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Still available


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

No one want her 

She's still available due to the person interested only being 16 and not enough experience with T's .................


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

mark666black said:


> No one want her
> 
> She's still available due to the person interested only being 16 and not enough experience with T's .................


Very responsible not to sell, good on you! : victory:


----------



## JamesBeardsley (Jun 25, 2007)

Are you on about me? And how would u know what experience i have?:S


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes I'm on about you, sorry but I wouldn't be prepared for the risk. T experience takes a while, and I doubt you have that at your age.


----------



## JamesBeardsley (Jun 25, 2007)

What just cus im 16? I've worked in Pet shops and have alot of experience with them to be honest, how sad are u that u have 2 stereo-type me just cus im 16? :| what so i've got to be at least 20 to understand animals like u do? no i dnt think so


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Not not at all, its my gut reaction and my uneasiness at selling to someone of your age. You may have all the experience in the world but If i'm not comfortable selling you an aggressive species of tarantula I won't sell you it. 
I even turned down someone else as soon as they asked me if it likes to be held. And they were "at least 20"


----------



## JamesBeardsley (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok then fair enuff sorry, and someone actually asked u if it likes being held? :| Are they crazy?:|


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

now now lads.. no need to argue! 

At the end of the day, for whatever reason.. its the seller's decision so....


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't think he meant any offence by not selling it to you James. TBH I would also be a little dubious about selling a T like that to a 16yr old unless I was *100%* sure that s/he was an expirienced keeper. I have even refused a middle aged man an aggressive T as I wasn't sure enough that he could cope.

You have to see it from his point of view; what if you do get bit and you have a bad reaction to the venom? He will feel guilty as hell. Maybe if you could some how proove your level of expirience to him he may re-consider.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a nice large cobalt, it is *not* for sale, btw :razz:, and it does not conform to 'type'. I was told when I bought it, that it would essentially be a pet hole, but no, it comes out, and sits around quite a lot_, even through the day!_ Same is true of my Thai Black. Another point is that neither, at least not that I can see, web all that much.

My _most_ reclusive is my Baboon, and that does web a lot, really thick webbing.

Just thought I would throw that in for comments.


Steve


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

To be quite honest I find it disgusting at the fact you wouldn't sell to the 16 year old! I can see from your point of view, but it does seem alot like you are stereotyping him, he may know alot more about spiders than you know but you wouldn't know that unless you gave him a chance instead of just chucking it back in his face the moment he says his age!! :-x 
I'm only 16 and I have learnt tons of information about rats in the past 3 months, and now I know more than many people on the fancy rat forum(and they are highly experienced many of them!) 
It's very unfair not to give someone a chance because of age...
Should you not be selling to the most experienced, which may well be that 16 year old lad, but you wuldn't know that as you chucked it in his face.
You could end up selling to some 36 year old man who claims he knows everything under the sun about a colbolt blue and then he could just paste some info of the internet to you, so that you beleive him. When in reality he knows nothing except it's a pretty colour. Maybe you should start looking for the experienced and not judging by the age of someone!!

Maybe you should reconsider that lad, he may know alot more than you think, ad personally I dn't think he would be stupid enough to pick this spider up give so give him some credibility...:-x

My boyfriend is only 17 and he is an experienced spider breeder, he has breed from chille rose's to goliath bird eaters, including many more. And he understands the risks, their temprements and so forth. My boyfriend was mentored by another experienced breeder in our area about 4-5 years ago and since then has produced brilliantly breed spiderlings in great condition, he also got his first chille rose at 7, and has had many types of spiders since!! So thats what...? Oh ten years of experience at 17, sorry I think that's pretty good, who knows that other lad may have done the same, you can't judge some one by their age as i have just proven to you ...well my boyfriend has as it's himwho breeds them not me.

Reconsider and stop being so stereotypical, not everyone is like you think!!!


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Listen Luv you need to know the facts before you start havin' a go! My judgment was based on pm's between me him and myself, his age was a factor yes, but not 100% which I've already explained!! 
Its my decission at the end of the day. Whats with your post? just because I said I wouldn't deliver it to you! You said nothing of your issues during your pm's to me!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Some of the most intelligent people I know are under 18, some of the dumbest, are over 50!

That said, it is up to the lad selling who he wants to sell to.

In the end, it is he who has to make the judgement call.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah, dunno give him a go mate


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

I didn't mention it in PM's between you and me because I only just read this post and then replied to it, also I wasn't PMing you for myself it was for my BF, who doesnt have the same opnions as me, so therefore it should not be included in our PM's and actually you messed up their because before you said you would deliver... Make your mind up!?
Also how come you was willing to sell to my bf not knowing age or anything about him until I just had my little rant, and yet you wouldn't to someone else.. Why didn't you ask the age? or whether he had any experience!! You asked nothing like that, so actually your not basing it on experience either are you!!?? :-x 
And DON'T call me love thats just some way to be-littlering people and make yourself feel bigger, it's kind of pathetic doing it to a 16 year old, who's the child in this conversation ?? :lol2: 
Seems to me that I'm being alot more of an adult than you, but then again I don't judge!!
Mental age-younger than 16 year old
Are you sure your actually old enough to have that spider? 
Oh.. Gosh .. Sorry that's not right is it.. I shouldn't judge by age!!

Understanding my point, and it was clear from earlier posts it was ALL about age!:-x


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Re-read your pm's from the other day I asked what experice your boyfriend had!! as you told me it was him who was interested!

I was said I'd deliver when she was up for sale for more, you never got back to me. You pm'd me earlier again and I told you no only locally now! Its not worth a 3 hour round trip for me just for £20. 

As I said before you don't know all the facts that made my mind up, and I call everyone Luv if they're female!!!


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

And I quote from copying and pasting from my pm's to you :

"Has your boyfriend got experience with T's ? Cobalt blues are NOT for the faint hearted and are for experienced keepers only due to thier aggression and how fast they are. They would rather charge and bite at anything that comes near them than run away. They have very large fangs, have a nasty bite and their venom content is unknown, basically you need to know what you are doing with these as you do not want to get bitten by one. "


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Well it's patrinising and NOT polite, 
No you said he would need he would need experience but not once did you ask if he had it!! and I can quote that if you want!?
Also It's only 44 miles and if i remember correctly which my young mind does, we would of had to pay for your gas money so you can't say that!! Also please correct yourself and right the correct facts it would take you an hour.. hour n half tops, well thats what you said.. Unless your incredibly stupid and can't read a map.. thats the only way it would take 3 hours. 

Maybe it you who needs to get your facts right..!


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Why could you not quote that properly? Ay ?

and you did not say that, some of it you did but you did not say ..
"Does he have experience!"

I garuntee you that!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

so you join the forum to try and whine about him choosing not to sell his colbat because he is unsure of experience? :lol2: get a life want some cheese with that whine?


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Well it's patrinising and NOT polite, 
No you said he would need he would need experience but not once did you ask if he had it!! and I can quote that if you want!? Read the quote above, I asked "HAS he got experience" not needs to which you answered he has!
Also It's only 44 miles and if i remember correctly which my young mind does, we would of had to pay for your gas money so you can't say that!! £15 gas money there and back when she was up for more! Theres a time factor to consider here you know! Its not worth the drive for £20 for her!
Also please correct yourself and right the correct facts it would take you an hour.. hour n half tops, well thats what you said.. Unless your incredibly stupid and can't read a map.. thats the only way it would take 3 hours. There and back!! Hour and half there hour and half back = 3 hours!

Maybe it you who needs to get your facts right..!Looks to me like *I *have

Whats up has your Rats thread ran dry and no one will rise to you anymore  ? yes I've had a look at your past posts. Funny how you've not posted much and most of them have been *caugh* opinionated.
Thats all I'm saying on this subject, I don't have to answer to you :lol2:


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

stephaniejade said:


> Why could you not quote that properly? Ay ?
> 
> and you did not say that, some of it you did but you did not say ..
> "Does he have experience!"
> ...


I still have the pm's I copyed and pasted Directly from them!! Anyone who would like to see I can forward them


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

No if you read, I joined it as my BF does not have a computer!!Hense why im on here, i have an opnion and im entitled to it. I have a life hense why im not sat on here all day talkin to you losers!

Also Mark, it's funny you can only rise to the performance when you have a crowd ay?

and urm no my rat thread was asking bout n e that wanted re-homing. 
But obviously you lot would rather feed the to some snake or what ever.. 

Maybe someone should kill one of your pets and feed it to a bigger animal, you wouldnt be so over opnionated then would you?!?

Scum


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Also I still have the PM's and on my rat threads i didnt say much because i dont sit on here all day waiting for someone to reply, although your answering str8 away :lol2: Says what your life consists of.

and argueing with a 16 year old. lol Adults always tell young people to act their age maybe the adults should act there's first.. HaHa.. 
You adults want respect sorry but Obviously by this forum, no adults hve respect for anyone else!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

RARRRRRRRRRRRRRR idiot! gtfo!


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

lol mark m8 my m8 might b interested in the colbalt if he is i will pick it up on friday at the latest m8


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

I have found a suitable book stephaniejade for someone with your vast knowledge of tarantulas.

Amazon.co.uk: Care for a Pet Tarantula (How to Convince Your Parents You Can...): Books: Amie Leavitt


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

stephaniejade said:


> No if you read, I joined it as my BF does not have a computer!!Hense why im on here, i have an opnion and im entitled to it. I have a life hense why im not sat on here all day talkin to you losers!
> 
> Also Mark, it's funny you can only rise to the performance when you have a crowd ay?
> 
> ...


 
And I quote you again.................... 




stephaniejade said:


> who's the child in this conversation ??


Looks like you've just answered your own question..... Luv


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

viper362 said:


> lol mark m8 my m8 might b interested in the colbalt if he is i will pick it up on friday at the latest m8


Yeah ok mate  I need to know asap though as I've got to get back to someone


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

robglobe said:


> I have found a suitable book stephaniejade for someone with your vast knowledge of tarantulas.
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: Care for a Pet Tarantula (How to Convince Your Parents You Can...): Books: Amie Leavitt


no no she needs a book on how to get a clue on life let alone tarantula's!


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

just phoned him m8 hes gonna call me bk and let me know in like 15mins max


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheers Bud


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

On a more serious note i totally agree with mark666black on his decision not to sell to you as i feel as shown by your immature attitude that a cobalt blue is not a spider for the novice as they are potentially dangerous.


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Rob maybe you should learn to read before you get your head in...

It's my boyfriend that knows it all bout spiders NOT me!!
Learn to read and neither of us live at home, so no parents need convincing.. And not living at home at 17 you learn alot about life, so maybe you lot should get from underneath your mommies wings and go taste wat real life is like.!


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

Someone pass me the landing net as i just caught a tiddler :grin1::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::smile:: victory:


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG! Its not me we are talking about selling to!!
LEARN TO READ ROB!!!

FFS. Excuse me It wasn't just me showing signs of being immature... was it.. If all you lot can stoop to my level doesn't that say alot about you..? 
That makes you immature too!

See with me being young I have an answer for everything.. and amazingly enough Im right!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

but your wrong


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Yet again you say I'm being imature.. 
You've just shown more immaturity than me :lol2:

but then again expected when people can't even f*kin read!!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yea but your wrong


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

:2wallbang:


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh get the needle out your backside! Your just mad coz I said something you didn't like.. 

Okay so every single person that has replied to me, hasn't stooped to my level.. firstly by replying in the first place...Yes they have.

Rob showed incredible amounts of immaturity..
You aswell for stooping to replying...
and Mark and everyone else...

And that was the point I just made about stooping to my level.. So therefore I am right.. Plus Im alot smarter than you adults. On day you will realise educating us with so much information is an extremely bad thing it means we can out smart you and know alot more than all of you. 
Also we DO know how to read..

Making young people take 16 GCSE's sorta fills your head with alot of info and inteligence!!


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

hmm yea but your wrong


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

steph u 4 real? i am 23 myself and i knew shit all at 16 and i dint get crap gcses at that


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

WARNING: Adults may need a dictionary!

Although Proven you all wrong has sorta tired me out so Im off to make myself some dinner..(I do know how to do that.. Unlike most men & fat women)
I might be back on if i come to check my emails.. Wanna see what all you pathetic people put.. such a shame our goverment isn't as smart as the average child and realises educating us is BAD!!

Gosh I've usd some big words.. Hope you all can understand!
WARNING: Adults may need a dictionary!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

but your wrong


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah but you need to learn thigns about life aswell, gotta be smart to learn things like that.. GCSE's teach you important things, so does life... 
You should look it up sometime..
and Kellog person... Maturity levels are seriously decreasing!!


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd just like to say a big thankyou Luv for keeping my thread Bumped all afternoon 
Thanks to you I may have sold her now 

Enjoy your dinner By the way.........


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yea but your definatly wrong


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

i just carnt stop laughing about a 16yr old trying to give lessons on the meaning of life


hahahaha experiance wot in walking to school in a morning


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

haha i like swooping to lower levels live life to seriously and you'll become seriously depressed! im only young still but i no even when im getting older e.g 40's il still be just the same **** living life serious!


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Yup couldn't agree more Kellog person  Lol!


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, firstly I've left school so I dont need to walk there and I got the bus anyway.:lol2: Living life means you have to stoop to lower levels to amuse yourself, Hmm sounds bit sad really, you tell children not to stoop to low levels not adults.. Apparently children are more mature than adults now a days...But then again maybe some of your parents never taught you not to stoop to other people levels.. Or maybe your parents just never taught you anything.. e.g. manners..? 

I have an opnion I have expressed it.. You don't like it.. Well get over it.. It's an opnion you can't change it.


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

and who says im living life serious, but there has to be bounderies.. I've experieced alot more than any of you could in my 16 years of life... And if I was living life seriously i wouldnt be argueing with you losers now would i?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

but your first posts werent oppinions they wer eposts to try and cause an argument lets face it your a kid you have much much much more to learn and your not more intelligent than half the people on here so stop trying to act asif your a "big" girl and go and eat your dinner like a good little girl you are!


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Im Mature honest I am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Be-littlerling me relly doesn't work..
I'm not trying to make myself seem smarter.. I am.. explains why the only words that have come outta your mouth all afternoon was..
"No but your not"
No it wasn't to cause an arguement it was stating an opnion on how it was unfair to say no to someone when you know nothing about them but their age!!!

My dinner isn't ready yet.. You do have to wait for food to cook you know!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Although it's quite funny how no one has actually commented back to me in a formal & inteligent way.

Your all acting like teenage chavs.. :lol2:


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

Hurry up stephaniejade your rusks are getting cold and remember if you are a good girl you can stay up until 8.30 tonight.


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

thats the point though we might b acting like teenage chavs but u r 1!!!!!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

right now im getting bored how the **** can you judge someone over a forum on how smart they are ok some act younger and more immature than they are because its people like you that sets that side off because how much of an idiot you make yourself look its just 100% laughable so shut up saying I AM MISS SMART ALL OFYOU ARE DUMB because your not smart you dont have one clue about life yet.

on a side note: hot potato's aint cold!


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Rob,

Seriously Why Are You Getting Evolved When Youcan't Even Be Bothered To Read The Posts...
I Do Not Live With Parents Therefore Go To Bed When I Want!!

How Old Are You Lot Then Coz Rob Seriously Your Acting Like My 11 Year Old Brother.. Actually Thats An Over Statement..

If Your All So Smart Why Can't You Confront Me In An Adult Manner Without All Your Pathetic Childish Comments And It Really Doesnt Work.. Coz It Means You Can't Call Me A Chil When Your Acting A Bigger One Than Me!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

haha you live on your own yes ok wheres that in a foyer?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

it just makes me highly amused that you think your smarter than every1 on here i think you should stop postin gyour head wont fit out of the door!


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

I've tried confronting you In an adult manor!! Look where that got me!

Lighten up, life's too short, yes I refused a sale based on my gut reaction, the actual person involved was cool with my decission after I explained why (read the posts as you keep saying!) and the issue was over with!
Chill out, laugh, live, be happy, do whatever feels good aslong as it causes no halm to others. Heed to this advice and you'll enjoy life


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

OKAY YOU KNOW MORE ABOUT LIFE THAN ME DO YOU?
IM NOT SMART SORRY I KNOW NOTHING.. IM JUST MATURE ENOUGH TO PRESENT THINGS CORRECTLY AND ARGUE IN ATLEAST A FASHIONABLE MANNER.. IM NOT A TEENAGE CHAV, :lol2: IM NOT THAT PATHETIC...

GARUNTEE 99.9% OF YOU PEOPLE WILL NOT WITNESS THE THINGS I HAVE IN LIFE, AND WILL NOT KNOW HOW PRECIOUS IT REALLY IS.
I HAVE BEEN THROUGH MORE THAN YOU COULD EVER LIVE THROUGH, WITH WHAT I HAVE BEEN THROUGH PEOPLE WOULD KIL THEM SELVES OVER.. NO DOUBTBLY ALL OF YOU WOULD!

AND KELLOG YOU SAY IM MAKING MY SELF LOOK AN IDIOT, BUT WAS I NOT THE ONE THAT HAS KEPT ALL OF MY REPLIES FORMAL AND HAVE HARDLY MADE ANY COMMENTS THAT BRING OUT IMMATURITY IN SOME I HAVE BECAUSE YOUR ALL SO PATHETIC.. IN MY FIRST EVER COMMENT ON THIS BOARD, THERE WA NO IMMATURITY JUST AN OPNION, AND HOW IT WAS UNFAIR, THEN YOU ALL GOT ENVOLVED, SO REALISTICLY IT IS YOU THATS BEING IMMATURE & LAUGHABLE. YOU COULD OF JUST ACCEPTED MY COMMENT SINCE IT WAS AN OPINION! AND IS NOT ARGUEABLE!


----------



## JamesBeardsley (Jun 25, 2007)

Dont worry about this Steph, this are obviously the immature pricks that have all the insecurites. Go to bed at 8:30? Yeh good one..Not. Your only saying that because your jealous that you lot cant stand on your own two feet,how old are you lot? 30's - 40's? and probably still living with your mum's and dad's, and then have a go at us when you spend ALL day on here most likely. Get A Job and stop thinking that you own us and know everything just because your all old farts.

Thanks Alot

Another thing you say Steph doesn't know anything about life, you lot have shown you've all got great lifes haven't you? Spending all day and night on here hahahaha you make me laugh


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

No A Flat.. And If You Find It All So Laughable Here's Why...i Lost My Parents And Have No Choice.. So Go On.. Laugh Away..


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yes immature of course but not immature enough to think that i have experianced life already at the age of 16 what a load of bullshit now lock this thread its annoying

that wasnt the laughable part anyway but on that case this might sound horrible but i dont care your obviously trying to use that as a "il make them feel bad" i no someone who lost there parents at the age of 14 and he isnt a complete big headed twat like you!


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

What Because You Don't Like What You've Seen?
Grow Up!

Thanks James.. Very True


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

It needs locking now, the spider is probably sold anyhow.


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

lol yup cheers mark


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Not Taking The Piss Now Are You.
Didn't Think You Would Find It As Funny, Maybe Reality Woke You Up.


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

No Mods online grrrrrr
Think its got wayy out of hand now.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

haha james ty that made me laugh even more another one joined to the argument trying to act big headed to "immature pricks" lmao yes im sure a mature person would call someone an immature prick no im not an old fart as i said im young but you obviously havnt been reading!


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't Worry Im Not Replying Any More, I Think Some Of You Really Need To Take A Look At What Other People Have Been Through Before You Judge! 

You Could Of Just Left My Opinion At That And It Wouldnt Of Got This Far!


----------



## viper362 (Mar 4, 2007)

how old r u m8?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

and steph why you tryin gto use that as a defence thats just stupid shut up go eat your food it'll be burnt by now this thread will be locked kk kl bb ty. and if it was just an oppinion it woul dhave been left but no the smart one couldnt word things properly but your ment to be smarter than us :O


----------



## stephaniejade (Jun 24, 2007)

And Kellog, Maybe You Should Of Been Reading But James Is The 16 Year Old I Was Defending.. And He Is Right You Are All Being Immature!
You Said Yourself Dont Judge Through A Forum.. So Dont Judge James Or Me, You Stuck Up Cow.. And You Might Be Young, But You Need To Act Your Age. Your An Adult.. Act Like One.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Think this has gone slightly off point don't you? Going to close it...in the future please keep to thread topic people. Cheers.


----------

